# Audi 90 body kits



## sdbushko (May 20, 2005)

anyone know of some cool body kit options for 95 audi 90 2.8Lv6....other than the obvious. I like the s4 look alot.

hope im doing this right- first time in vwvortex.


----------



## BennyGTI (Feb 3, 2002)

*Re: Audi 90 body kits (sdbushko)*

Nothing better than OEM RS2 IMO...but A lot will disagree with me.


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: Audi 90 body kits (sdbushko)*

do your own


----------



## audipanzerwagen (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Audi 90 body kits (90quattrocoupe)*

Whats holding that huge piece on? RS2 Euro brackets?


----------



## JoniR (Jul 7, 2003)

I like RS2 look too. Here is pic of my first fitting of bumper. (Soon to be painted and fitted correctly)
And to make it clear in this picture bumper isn't bolted on. It is just hanging from ends of bumper
And also coming: Hella spoiler (back), 90 euro headlights (without blinkers)
And 90quattrocoupe: very nice car. Do you have some more pics somewhere?









_Modified by JoniR at 6:54 PM 5-20-2005_


_Modified by JoniR at 6:57 PM 5-20-2005_


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: Audi 90 body kits (JoniR)*

A couple.
















I collected a couple of toys for Toys For Tots last december. It was at a SoCal Roaster function.


----------



## mr_aj_johnson (May 25, 2005)

90 quattro coupe do you have any pics of the process? I have no fiberglass exp but that looks sweet.


----------



## dadsgeoisslow (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Audi 90 body kits (90quattrocoupe)*

looks sweet.


----------



## virtuapete (May 11, 2002)

*Re: Audi 90 body kits (dadsgeoisslow)*

CQ's are the way to go







PS -what brand/model rims are those.. 17's it looks like?


----------



## Hals97Cabriolet (May 26, 2005)

*Re: Audi 90 body kits (BennyGTI)*

Pardon my NOOB ignorance - but where did you get the body kit?
I'm also looking for clear corner lights.
Thanks


----------



## handlen (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: (mr_aj_johnson)*

where did u get ur kit from


----------



## nothing (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: Audi 90 body kits (90quattrocoupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *90quattrocoupe* »_A couple.










That is just painted lowers, with the rubber trim removed, right? There isn't a side skirt there, is there?


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: Audi 90 body kits (nothing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing* »_
That is just painted lowers, with the rubber trim removed, right? There isn't a side skirt there, is there?

Just painted lowers, no side skirts. The rubber for the bottom of the doors is still there, just painted with a lot of flex. 3 years and no cracks.
Greg W.


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: (handlen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *handlen* »_where did u get ur kit from


No kit. The front bumper is a Euro S2 modified to my specs. The rear is a Euro S2. They bolt right up with the proper euro hardware.
Greg W.


----------



## sdbushko (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Audi 90 body kits (sdbushko)*

how did this get re-posted?

I posted this topic in MAY of last year! and I didnt post it again.................anyone?
anyways, cool kits though.


----------



## hi-speed dubbin (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Audi 90 body kits (sdbushko)*

someone replied to it on the 7th that brought it back up


----------



## illusionsnismo (Apr 9, 2003)

Mr. Handlen is a good post digger...this was in the graveyard and now its back!
I hadn't seen these pics before so I'm glad I'm seeing them now.
Eric


----------



## bard90Q (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: (illusionsnismo)*

the s2 kit looks awsome. love it


----------



## Coupe5 (Jan 2, 2006)

Where can you get Euro Spec parts? ie. the s4 bumpers.


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (Coupe5)*

Alex at Europrice for the real stuff
http://www.euro-audi-parts.com
Also lots of cheap fiberglass parts out there as well from Rieger, Sidel Tuning Zebhoer (sp) etc.


----------



## evilaudi (Mar 20, 2000)

*Re: Audi 90 body kits (sdbushko)*

here you go. car might also be for sale as i have found my new car...


----------



## bard90Q (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi 90 body kits (evilman69)*

ive alwasy loved this car. it was how i found these forums. lol anyways, its very nice and if you do sell lets see a link but i have no idea where you live so might be out of the question


----------



## evilaudi (Mar 20, 2000)

*Re: Audi 90 body kits (bard90Q)*

The car is Located East Coast Canada but i can deliver.
No post really cause it is stored right now but ready anytime.


----------



## bard90Q (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi 90 body kits (evilman69)*

what exactly have you done to your car btw? i see the seats, and the kit. but as in upgrades, just curious


----------



## evilaudi (Mar 20, 2000)

*Re: Audi 90 body kits (bard90Q)*

nothing on the engine really as of yet.
All suspension has been upgraded with H&R springs, Koni shocks, Adjustable sway bar links, New brakes all around, New tierods, balljoints, bushings...
also have a Sparco wheel knob and pedals.
Awaiting to hear about my stereo sponsorship


----------



## kiddcarbuff (Dec 14, 2005)

evil, your car is simply amazing, looks damn good!


----------



## evilaudi (Mar 20, 2000)

*Re: (kiddcarbuff)*

thanks a lot. Hopefully i can pick up a couple more mods soon before i touch the engine. Right now it is daily driven in the summer...stored in the winter


----------



## bard90Q (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: (evilman69)*

yea. his car was my isperation for a while.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (Coupe5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Coupe5* »_Where can you get Euro Spec parts? ie. the s4 bumpers.









the S4 look bumper is aftermarket


----------

